# NEW YORK | 19 Beekman St. | 23 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*This Angular Tower Could Rise on FiDi's 19 Beekman Street*









http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/10/first-look-19-beekman-street.html



> The on-the-market lot at 19 Beekman Street has been given the "this could rise here" treatment. C3D Architecture designed the pictured mid-sized paneled tower which seems to exist mostly as a marketing tool for the site that currently houses a six-story office building, but could accommodate a 161,596-square-foot tower. Developer Roonie Oved purchased 19 Beekman Street for $11.2 million in late 2012, YIMBY says; it is currently listed (PDF!) for an unspecified price. Despite the site's lack of height restrictions, building rights allow a tower similar in size to the nearby 30-story, 168-apartment The Lara, or Naftali Group's in-construction 34-story tower of dorm rooms at 33 Beekman Street. -_per NY YIMBY_


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks really good! It contrasts well with the older building next to it.
I also like how they treated the side.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Looks really good! It contrasts well with the older building next to it.
> I also like how they treated the side.


It's a teaser design, much like Hudson Spire. More air rights could be added and a new owner could go in a completely different direction.


----------

